# Giant African VS Giant Asian



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Hi all, I'm looking to purchase my first Mantid soon, I definately want a Giant Mantid, Either the Asian or African but can't decide which one to buy. What would you all say are the pro's and cons of both species?


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

I had an African female lovely actually feciuous, cool critter
had male and female Asain ones but they never took off as well as the African one but they're both considered beginners species, hardly and similar priced so either will be enjoyable to own.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Africisna i think looks that bit nicer and are also easier to come by as well.

jay


----------



## johnny_jb (Jun 15, 2006)

Well if it's size you want, it's the Giant Asian as they get bigger. They're both as aggressive as each other as these are aggressive mantids. But in their case that only means they eat LOADS!! In fact their abdomens rip open sometimes because they eat so much. But that's only with the males, males know when to stop and don't eat so much as they're smaller and can fly. 

Thanks
-John-


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

ASIAN!! lol
:grin1:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i have a giant Asian..its never bit me.Ever!,,the female is so friendly with me.Theres 1 mantis thats nealery 2x as big as the giant asian which is called maga mantis..graham is breeding them but hes not got any in stock.get the gaint asian..





















heres baby L4


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd go with the Giant African.











There isn't alot of size difference between the 2 species and imo that female pic I posted is way much pretty then any H grandis / H mem.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

And that female was mated with a green colour morph and will hopefully be laying her 5th ooth very soon.


----------

